# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA zbulon nje  unaze akoma  me te madhe rreth Saturnit

## davidd

Spitzer NASA Space teleskop ka zbuluar një unazë me të madhe rreth Saturnit - shume here më e madhe se unazat  gjigande te planetit. 

Brezi i ri ka një orbite prej 27 gradë ne te kundert se unazave kryesore te Saturnit. Pjesa më e madhe e materialit të saj fillon rreth gjashtë milionë kilometra (3.7 milion milje) larg nga planeti dhe shtrihet jashtë afërsisht 12 milion kilometra (7.4 million miles).

Lartësia e kesaj unaze vertikale është rreth 20 herë me e madhe se diametri i planetit Saturn.  
Kjo unaze merr rreth një-miliard planete si toka jone bërë pirg së bashku qe te  mbushet. 

Unaza në vetvete përbëhet nga një rrjet i hollë grimcash akulli.  
Teleskopi Spitzer qe e ka bere kete foto, filloi punen e tij në vitin 2003, dhe është aktualisht 107 million kilometer larg (66 milion kilometra) nga Toka në orbitë rreth diellit. 

Sa i vogel duket Saturni ne mes te kesaj unaze.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sp...-20091006.html

----------

